# Suggestions for Polaris Ranger Crew Roof & Windshield



## Camo (Nov 10, 2005)

What roofs and windshields have you guys put on your Rangers. I am looking at buying a new Ranger Crew 1000 and I am looking for some suggestions. Maybe I should stick with the factory poly roof but I want to put some lights on my ranger and also a windshield that is suitable for trailering down the highway and yet can be opened on hot days.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

I was hauling my Ranger with a metal roof back from the Frio this weekend when a guy passed me on I-10 hauling his Ranger with a plastic roof. The front of his roof kept folding backwards. After seeing that, I wouldn't recommend a plastic roof to anyone. I bought one of the scratch resistant, flip up windshields from SuperATV and I have been very happy with it.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

I bought a really nice metal roof with 5 built in LED lights for a really good price from a guy up in north Texas. Problem is, the guy I bought from has the most horrible customer service skills I have ever seen. I wouldn't recommend him to anyone.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

DIHLON said:


> I was hauling my Ranger with a metal roof back from the Frio this weekend when a guy passed me on I-10 hauling his Ranger with a plastic roof. The front of his roof kept folding backwards. After seeing that, I wouldn't recommend a plastic roof to anyone. I bought one of the scratch resistant, flip up windshields from SuperATV and I have been very happy with it.


Same windshield here, and same regard for it.


----------



## aggies01 (Apr 13, 2016)

I've got the flip down windshield from Polaris and have liked it. Also have the poly 2 piece roof and didn't have any trouble with flying off when trailering from Alabama to TX when I bought it.

I just bought a basket for mine from https://www.eaglemtx.com/polarisranger and will likely be buying more accessories from them in the future. Custom service has been excellent.


----------

